# Bill Schwinn needs assistance



## frogface

Hey guys, I need some folks local to Bill to get in touch with me. 

I'll keep everyone posted as I know stuff.


----------



## frogface

Is there a Rachel on DB that is local to Bill? If so, please PM me with her details so I can stalk her, erm, I mean so I can contact her


----------



## frogface

We have located Rachel and have one or two people sort of local. If anyone else is available please let me know. This is kind of urgent. Some animals need help.


----------



## billschwinn

Hey everybody, thank you for your concern, I am back out of the hospital and thank you so much to those who helped, Bill


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

You`re a rock star Bill.

John


----------



## botanyboy03

Glad you're back. I know Kris was concerned when I saw her Saturday at the Raleigh show. 

Zac


----------



## billschwinn

Enlightened Rogue said:


> You`re a rock star Bill.
> 
> John


Please tell my Super fine groupies where to find me ! LOL


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

billschwinn said:


> Please tell my Super fine groupies where to find me ! LOL


Don`t worry Kris and the girls all know where you live.

John


----------



## Ed

billschwinn said:


> Please tell my Super fine groupies where to find me !


Does that include all of the fan boys? 

Ed


----------



## billschwinn

Ed said:


> Does that include all of the fan boys?
> 
> Ed


Sorry Ed. Just Ladies!


----------



## billschwinn

Well I survived another round, I am out of the hospital again,my house, my Dog, and all the frogs look great. I found a new frog sitter and he did very well. My Brother took charge with the Dog and house and did very well.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Great news Bill, I was having one of those days and you just snapped me right out of it.
Stay well brother.

John


----------



## oddlot

Glad to hear Bill! Thanks for letting us know


----------

